# The Harbringer



## Patriot (Jul 20, 2011)

Hey guys,

Yall helped me with my gsod 5970 awhile back so I figured I post some hardware pron for yall.

I would like to introduce to you... Harbringer... 
Harbringer is a 4p AMD G34 monster  each socket filled with a Extra Spicey Dodeca...

48 cores with unlocked multipliers... why post in here... because its my dedicated folding box.

Runs ubuntu 10.10   I use the kraken (no BFS, it kills anthing over 24 real cores)
and I use TPC (turion power control)  to do the overclock... 3ghz flat here...

That is a 23" monitor in the background btw... yeah its that big...






RX360 on top rs240 on bottom  3x rasa blocks and 1 ek amd extreme  2xspc pump res combos...





16 dimms of g.skill cas6 1600 ram... I need to get my act together and do the spd hack for 1333...


----------



## mlee49 (Jul 20, 2011)

What size board is that XATX?

What kind of numbers are you getting folding?


----------



## digibucc (Jul 20, 2011)

actual response:
"holy crap man, that is disgusting!"
  love the 23" for comparison


----------



## Patriot (Jul 20, 2011)

mlee49 said:


> What size board is that XATX?
> 
> What kind of numbers are you getting folding?



Thanks forgot to put that... the Tyan board is MEB  16"x13"

tpf is slow right now... pulling about 650k ppd...
I need to do a fresh install... install was leftover from my 2p...

I lead the foray into AMD G34 territory... now there are quite a few 4p folders at [H] ...
We increased our output by 4m from March till June...then Stanford cut us...


----------



## mlee49 (Jul 20, 2011)

Thanks, who are you folding for?

edit, saw [H]


----------



## Patriot (Jul 20, 2011)

mlee49 said:


> Thanks, who are you folding for?
> 
> edit, saw [H]



yeah... I lost 600k ppd due to the adjustment... I popped a breaker so I dont have harbringer on right now... (915w)  but I will fire it back up soon...  

should put me back to ~ #4 in the project... I fold under Eagle07


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 20, 2011)

WOW! I wonder how good of a gaming rig that would be?


----------



## mlee49 (Jul 20, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> WOW! I wonder how good of a gaming rig that would be?



It would have to be insanely well multithreaded and uber cpu intensive.  So maybe, maybe a RTS with millions of calculations per second.

Notice any gpu's in there?


----------



## bogmali (Jul 20, 2011)

Nice....now we have 2 guys that are rocking quad G34 sockets......F150Raptor being the other guy. 

Thanks for helping out Patriot. 

Well I thought he was helping out

That's what happens when you don't read the whole post

Anyways, thanks for folding nonetheless which is what's really important


----------



## Patriot (Jul 20, 2011)

bogmali said:


> Nice....now we have 2 guys that are rocking quad G34 sockets......F150Raptor being the other guy.
> 
> Thanks for helping out Patriot.



lol... id be happy to help guide you guys on 4p setup but...
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=547961

My D is for 33 ....

We just gained tear (maker of kraken, also worked on tpc)
as well as sfield  (worked on tpc and custom bus overclocking on 4p)

We have been attracting 4p guys of late... which is great...


random note... damn... looked at my system specs... that is about 3 systems ago old... just sold off my x6 yesterday... will be sporting a sandy I had sitting around folding till the FX appears.... 5970 hits ebay this week...


----------

